# Refurbished 6” angle plate



## Janderso (Nov 25, 2022)

It’s very rewarding to bring this angle plate back to functional condition.
The gray one was scraped at Mr. King’s class back in 2019. I know it’s square and flat.
I dug this out of the fire wreckage back in 2018. It’s been on my to do list.
The debris pics just illustrate the original condition. Angle plate not shown


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 25, 2022)

It’s well seasoned. There is nothing harder than to go back through a fire area and see the total destruction. Glad you could turn a small part into a positive project.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 26, 2022)

Nutfarmer said:


> It’s well seasoned. There is nothing harder than to go back through a fire area and see the total destruction. Glad you could turn a small part into a positive project.


I wouldn't want to go through this again.
We are the lucky ones, there are so many that didn't come out so well and 86 lost their lives.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 29, 2022)

Nutfarmer said:


> It’s well seasoned. There is nothing harder than to go back through a fire area and see the total destruction. Glad you could turn a small part into a positive project.


Steve,
You mentioned, well seasoned. I have a piece of durabar that I scavenged from the ashes.
It’s has an od of 4” and it’s 18” long.
I’ve often wondered what properties or composition may have suffered.
Let’s put it this way, it got red hot and had a very long soak and cool down.
It’s probably just fine right?


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 30, 2022)

I would use the dura bar. Cast iron holds up well in a fire to a point. It is odd at times what comes through a major fire. In the Fountain Fire 1997 the heat was hot enough to decompose concrete of the foundation. I have never seen that type of heat in a structure fire involving single family home.


----------

